# two new hybrid boxes



## George Watkins (Apr 14, 2015)

hello folks

here are two new hybrid boxes that I have made recently, both are red mallee burr (but cut from separate burrs)


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 14, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!  The colors selections set off the woods so perfectly.

-gary


----------



## wyone (Apr 14, 2015)

WOW..   enough said.  WOW


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 14, 2015)

George, you are sure setting the bar high!
Beautiful work! I am liking the "Sandwich" with the black resin!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 14, 2015)

Those are beauties.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 14, 2015)

Breathtaking you do great work


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful, nice work!


----------



## gbpens (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful! What type of resin and how tall are the pieces?


----------



## skiprat (Apr 14, 2015)

Nobody does these better than you!! The fact that these two are EXACTLY the same shape and size is also very impressive. Could make a neat salt and pepper set......:biggrin:

Ha.....my wife just chose two blanks off your site to make a S&P set...:biggrin:


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 14, 2015)

thank you for all of your kind comments

the boxes are 3 1/2" tall by 2 1/4" wide


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 14, 2015)

got it, thanks skippy. they are boxed up and ready to take to the P.O tomorrow




skiprat said:


> Nobody does these better than you!! The fact that these two are EXACTLY the same shape and size is also very impressive. Could make a neat salt and pepper set......:biggrin:
> 
> Ha.....my wife just chose two blanks off your site to make a S&P set...:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Apr 14, 2015)

George,
Is that resin black or is that the charcoal color?


----------



## Harpazo (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice!  I'm going to have to try casting some burls with PR.  If it's possible to get results like that I'm really interested. WOW!


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, those are amazing..


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 14, 2015)

Simply fantastic! Your work is always a cut above. Thank you for sharing your work with us again.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Russknan (Apr 14, 2015)

George, I want to be YOU when I grow up! Russ


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 15, 2015)

thank you for all of your kind comments

its Charcoal Mark.D


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fantastic.  Beautiful work


----------



## sdkidaho (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm late in seeing these but... Wow.  Amazing pieces. I've only just begun to use a lathe and hope I can learn to do something like this.


----------



## Simsonicole (Jun 24, 2015)

OMG!!! WOW!!!


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 24, 2015)

thank you


----------



## DLGunn (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful turned boxes. Is that Alumilite resin?


----------



## mrgator (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow...no holy Wow..


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 24, 2015)

thank you for your comments


----------



## Old Codger (Jun 24, 2015)

Awesome!!!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you and yours!


----------



## Tom T (Jun 24, 2015)

Sir, these are fabulos and more fabulos.  Thank you for allowing us to see such talent.


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 25, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Gus Jr (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow! Gorgeous! Job well done!


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## ladycop322 (Jun 26, 2015)

Beautiful.  Amazing work!


----------

